# drill counting



## Cameron15 (14 Jan 2008)

when i was at the armory i saw the 49th training there when the command was stand easy the counted 1-2-3 isn't it only one?


----------



## davidk (14 Jan 2008)

No. From Stand at Ease to Stand Easy, the count is 1-2-3-1.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jan 2008)

Cameron15 said:
			
		

> when i was at the armory i saw the 49th training there when the command was stand easy the counted 1-2-3 isn't it only one?



From A-PD-201-000/PT-000 THE CANADIAN FORCES MANUAL OF DRILL AND CEREMONIAL

Ch 2 pg. 2-5

STAND EASY 
12. The position of stand easy is ordered when it is desirable to permit troops to relax. This command
is only given when the squad is in the position of stand at ease.
13. On the command STAND – EASY, squad members shall:
a. close the hands and bring the arms to the position of attention;
b. observe a standard pause; 
c. relax.

And

standard pause:

The pause between movements of drill. The standard pause for drill at the halt is based on
two beats of quick time. The standard pause for drill on the march is the period of time required
to take two paces.


----------



## Cameron15 (14 Jan 2008)

my unit just dose one


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jan 2008)

Cameron15 said:
			
		

> my unit just dose one



Then they are doing it wrong


----------



## Cameron15 (14 Jan 2008)

should i tell my WO or some one?


----------



## medaid (14 Jan 2008)

as a first year cadet? I would do so VERY carefully, and with a citing from the CFP 201 to back you up. You do it very carefully.


----------



## Cameron15 (14 Jan 2008)

i am actually 2 i just hit the wrong button


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jan 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> as a first year cadet? I would do so VERY carefully, and with a citing from the CFP 201 to back you up. You do it very carefully.



maybe even bring the drill manual with you when you do tell him/her.

BTW CFP 201 = A-PD-201-000/PT-000 THE CANADIAN FORCES MANUAL OF DRILL AND CEREMONIAL


----------



## Pte.Butt (14 Jan 2008)

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> No. From Stand at Ease to Stand Easy, the count is 1-2-3-1.




 I am guessing Cameron15 was in Cadets as he is only 14 and has two years experience. I too noticed that drill differs from my old Cadet Squadron to the military, lots of Cadet Corps/Squadrons teach drill differently, not really sure how or why, but it happens. 
 In my Squadron, when would stand easy the count would be 1-2-3-1, but we would fold out hands left over right and have them rest on our lower stomach/belt line. There are a bunch of other little details, that are so insignificant I can't even remember. But the Army is teaching me the proper way, and it takes a little getting used to and I'm happy to learn it the right way.


----------



## Cameron15 (14 Jan 2008)

thats what we pretty much do except the counting is 1


----------



## yoman (14 Jan 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> From A-PD-201-000/PT-000 THE CANADIAN FORCES MANUAL OF DRILL AND CEREMONIAL
> 
> Ch 2 pg. 2-5
> 
> ...



I learn something new every day.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jan 2008)

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> I am guessing Cameron15 was in Cadets as he is only 14 and has two years experience. I too noticed that drill differs from my old Cadet Squadron to the military, lots of Cadet Corps/Squadrons teach drill differently, not really sure how or why, but it happens.
> In my Squadron, when would stand easy the count would be 1-2-3-1, but we would fold out hands left over right and have them rest on our lower stomach/belt line. There are a bunch of other little details, that are so insignificant I can't even remember. But the Army is teaching me the proper way, and it takes a little getting used to and I'm happy to learn it the right way.



Just remember that once at Stand Easy:

14. When standing easy, squad members may, with permission, move all but their feet and adjust clothing and equipment, but they shall not smoke or talk.


----------



## NL_engineer (14 Jan 2008)

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> It's funny you say that, I just filled in my fitness log sheet for the night  ;D
> 
> 
> Edit: End of thread hi-jack



Don't worry, he'll collect  >  ;D

A standard pause is 1-2-3-1 (move on the ones, and pause on the 2-3's) thats why they may be calling 1-2-3-1 (as you should have, or are doing)


----------

